# Your Best Bet Is A True Baby Blue Continental.........



## Sigh1961 (Aug 23, 2016)

Ok, so it's sky blue, but Billy Joel didn't write a song about sky blue.  Just got home with this one owner 1975 Continental.  Paint and decals are super clean, has a little bit of surface rust on the chrome.  I have to get the rear tire fixed so I can take it for a ride.


 




I am going to be looking for the matching bar tape, if anyone has some sky blue laying around they want to sell.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice!!!   I think that is the correct color tape for your bike.


----------



## Sigh1961 (Aug 23, 2016)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Nice!!!   I think that is the correct color tape for your bike.



It's the right color, but someone took a spill at some point and put road rash on the left side. Might as well replace all of it, since there is some sun fade.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Aug 23, 2016)

I like Sky Blue a lot better than Opaque(Baby) Blue!
Nice find...congrats!


----------



## Sigh1961 (Aug 23, 2016)

Eric Amlie said:


> I like Sky Blue a lot better than Opaque(Baby) Blue!
> Nice find...congrats!



Thanks. I really love the color. The guy I bought it from said he bought it new in 77. The serial number says it was made in 75, so maybe it sat in the Schwinn shop for awhile.  Either way, it's mine now!  I can't decide whether I should take it apart or try to clean it up without stripping it down. It seems to be so pristine, I hate to disassemble it.


----------



## Metacortex (Aug 23, 2016)

By the decals and components I believe it was built in late '75. It looks to be very original and unmolested, a nice score! It also appears to be a 26" frame, the largest offered at the time,  I hope it fits.


----------



## Sigh1961 (Aug 23, 2016)

Metacortex said:


> By the decals and components I believe it was built in late '75. It looks to be very original and unmolested, a nice score! It also appears to be a 26" frame, the largest offered at the time,  I hope it fits.



I'm 6'1", I can stand over it.  It's a little close to the jewels, so we will want to avoid sudden stops.  For $100 bucks, it was too good to pass up.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 23, 2016)

That's a clean one. If you plan on riding it I would at least clean and re-grease the bearings. Might as well clean up the chain rings too while the crank is out. 
I've been thru quite a few rolls of bar tape over the last few years and I've noticed there is a light and a darker shade of Sky Blue tape. Your Conti's color appears to be in between the old Radiant Blue and the first issue of Sky Blue.


----------



## Sigh1961 (Aug 23, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> That's a clean one. If you plan on riding it I would at least clean and re-grease the bearings. Might as well clean up the chain rings to while the crank is out.
> I've been thru quite a few rolls of bar tape over the last few years and I've noticed there is a light and a darker shade of Sky Blue tape. Your Conti's color appears to be in between the old Radiant Blue and the first issue of Sky Blue.



I think the tape may be a little faded.  If I can't find the right color, I can live with what is on there. It is in pretty good shape, a little road rash and some minor small tears by the caps. I have to finish the Breeze I am working on now before I even mess with this one.  It will be my winter project.  For now, I am going to fix the back tire and ride it while the weather holds out.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 23, 2016)

Ive come to find that the og tapes in some cases are a lot lighter shade of the replacements of the same color. Not sure if this is fading or what, but on multiple occasions ive found this to be the case.


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 24, 2016)

Congrats,that is a nice find . I have always liked that blue better than opaque blue . I am with GTs58 on the bearings,simple task and that way you know you are not doing any damage riding it.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 24, 2016)

Sigh1961 said:


> I can't decide whether I should take it apart or try to clean it up without stripping it down. It seems to be so pristine, I hate to disassemble it.




Ive often pondered this, but have come to the conclusion that for myself, if it looks fresh off the dealer floor, it should ride like it too.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 27, 2016)

Older bro to my 80 Varsity.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 27, 2016)

I have some Sky Blue bar tape if your interested. I'll post some pictures in a minute of the three different shades I have.

Okay, here's the pics. The top roll is the later darkest Sky Blue, the small opened two roll pack is maybe the 1964-65 color and the rest is maybe 66 and on too the early 70's?














*Here's the Sky Blue on a 1964 model.*


----------

